# Cost to get these



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

I have alot of huge tanks that I haven't setup, I would someone to give me estimate on how much money it will cost: Ok here we go/

One 150 Gallon
One 180 Gallon
Two 240 Gallon
One 380 Gallon *I think, maybe larger

What I'm asking here is have much money would it take to get these up and running? I have no filteration, heaters, and afew lights are missing for the tanks listed. When I get these setup all my smaller tanks will be sold. I don't know if I want to set all these up, but I would like a estimate on how much money it would take.

Thanks


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

you could set it all up for under $400 probabally if you do everything the cheap way(sand, lights from home depot, diy sump ect)


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Do they all have stands? It could cost a bit, you'd need filters, heaters, (powerhead?), the actual fish, all the fish stuff (dechlorinators, foods, etc).


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

If you're smart you can build your own wet dry for each of those tanks for about 100 bucks each (more if you want something more proffessional looking, less if you really want to be ghetto). The wet dry will be pimp as hell as far as filtration goes and do a better job than anything else you could buy and save you money as well. You'll also need a pump for that wet dry which'll run you around 50 USD since you'll need a high capacity pump (800 gph on the smallest tank). Lighting can be done with a shoplight which won't run you more than 20 bucks or so. Factor in a heater and sand, go find your own rocks/driftwood and you're looking at about 200 per tank on a budget for a tank that will at least look decent, more for something really nice.


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

Money isn't really a problem, I can buy top of the line equipment ect.









On to the details, the 180 and one of the 240's doesn't have a stand. I was thinking of getting the 150 set-up first for my Oscar. The 240's I have no idea on what I'm going to put in them, are the 380. I could go saltwater but I don't know much at all about saltwater setups.

I have a 29 gallon running right now, I'm done cycling a 55 gallon for all my other small fishes in the 29g such as, Tiger & Rosey barbs, zebra danios, a lone feeder thats made it threw hell [ long story ] which will be moved to the 55 gallon tomorrow.

What do you all suggest for filteration for the 150g? There will probally just be a lone Oscar.


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

If its just going to be the lone oscar you don't need to spend a whole lot of money. 2 AC500s would probably do the trick. Add some real plants to cut down on the nitrates and you should be fine.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

decor and substrate and what not is not going to cost yeah the most

your filtration and water treatments will,but like i say to myself you get what you pay for..meaning dont be afraid to spend big cause it will last you the longest.bla blha

anyways i would go with aquaclear cheap and efficient


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

150g for an OSCAR!??? I thought you said you are not afraid to spend money?

It really depends on the fish... I only have a 55 gallon and I spent close to 800$ including my Irritan. Its all natural and fully planted though, plus Irritans need good current.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

You could get buy with 2 aquaclears on the 150G, the oscar will enjoy the room.


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

you could sell me a tank.....







then you wouldnt have to worry about setting it up


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

Ok I went to my lfs and picked the following up:

2 Aquaclear 500's
1 Aquaclear powerhead
2 300 watt heaters - one is a backup
1 Fluval 404
2 Pieces of driftwood
2 Common plecos
Spare 10 gallon tank
1 Master Test kit
10+ Guppies, which I'm feeding to my Oscar 1 by 1









I got everything I need for the 150g


----------

